# Topics > Robotics > Robotic puppets >  Royale de Luxe, French mechanical marionette street theatre, Nantes, France

## Airicist

Website - royal-de-luxe.com

youtube.com/compagnieroyaldeluxe

facebook.com/CompagnieRoyaldeLuxe

Royal de Luxe on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Parade La veritable Histoire de France 

Published on Mar 28, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Royale de Luxe in Nantes June 2014 

 Published on Jun 7, 2014




> Giant puppet masters Royale De Luxe in their home city of Nantes

----------


## Airicist

Royal De Luxe in Nantes June 2014 with grandma 

Published on Jun 8, 2014

----------

